# Coconut Oil



## Hazel Creek (Aug 10, 2009)

Could someone please explain to me what the difference between 76 deg. solid, 92 deg. solid and fractionated coconut oil? The recipe that I will be using simply calls for "coconut oil" but when I use SoapCalc. it seems to make a very big difference which one I use in my recipe. The 76 deg. puts my numbers within the range I am shooting for and the other two throw the recipe off. I was planning on getting my coconut oil at Walmart, which type is it that they carry? Thanks!

Also, Thank you for the tip on the scale, that looks like a great deal! 

Alisha


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Summer Bee Meadow:

92 degree coconut oil is hydrogenated, a process which turns it into a solid that has a melting point of 92 degrees. Coconut Oil for Soap Making 92 degree coconut oil is believed to make a harder, less lathering bar than 76 degree oil.
76 degree coconut oil is unrefined and the most common type of oil used in soaps.
Fractionated coconut oil is oil that has been refined so only part of the oil remains. This process gives it a long shelf life. This oil is better for massage oils and hand lotions then for making soap

I figure Luann from Walmart as 76 degree oil when I plug it into the lye calculator.


----------



## Hazel Creek (Aug 10, 2009)

Great! Thanks Linn! 

Alisha


----------

